

DIY iPad Stylus - there
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/05/collins_lab_diy_ipad_stylus.html

======
delackner
Tried three different varieties of black foam that was the packing material
for various electronics parts, and none of them conduct. Hrm.

